# Potty night training



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My situation is different since both my dogs are big, but we certainly weren't still getting up during the night for potty stops when they were ten months old. Do everything you can to make sure your pup is empty before you go to bed. Since you retire between 9 and 10, I would try to make sure evening meal is finished by 6:00 if possible and take water away around that time too. Get potty on command so that you can make sure Snickers is really empty when you lie down for the night.

Training potty on command has come up in a couple of other threads recently. Even though the OPs for these threads asked about spoo pups, the same principles apply to getting it on command. Here are links:

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/72769-piddle-pads-spoos.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/72905-potty-training-my-first-spoo-puppy.html


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, Emilio has always had to go around 3 am....most nights this is around when my husband gets home from work so he can take them out (if he remembers)..or...I just get up and do it cause its easier. Pablo has always had an iron bladder, but he is now on prednisone every other day so he has to pee often...so now he too has to go in the middle of the night. Misha just kind of comes along, and goes pee on her piddle pad while I take the boys outside. 

Now that said, before Pablo was on meds, and it was just Emilio who needed to go out...the kids would say that when I went on vacation, they never take him out in the middle of the night and he does just fine. I think he had ME trained! lol


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am lucky Swizzle slept through the night far earlier than that. Hopefully your puppy's bladder will mature soon.


----------



## georgie (Sep 26, 2013)

I think n2mischief has a point! Maybe he needs to go in the middle of the night more out of habit than actual need. I wonder if there's a way you could not take him out one night and see if he makes it. 
My dwarf poodle can go from 11pm to 10:00am...sometimes even later. He used to wake me up really early but one night I really needed more sleep so I calmed him down and fell back to sleep and now he is used to waiting. If I sleep too late he can be quite the alarm clock though (lots of poodle slaps)
Good luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou was 3.5 months old when I bought her and she asked to go out a few times I think, but was totally fine sleeping through the night soon after I bought her  it's probably different for each dog ... 
At 4 months old I taught Lou to bring her leash to me when she wants to go potty and some mornings (after sleeping through the night just fine) she would even hang out in the kitchen while I made coffee before she would ask to go out... I always let them out when they ask and I don't take the water away from them. But we do make sure the last thing we do before bed is to go out to potty and they know the routine, so I think they know they must potty 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SnickersPomapoo (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks all. 
My complaining yesterday must have done something because he went at 10pm and didn't go at all till 6 am when we got up!  

I give him dinner around 5-6 pm. The only thing that we did different was make sure he had a very long walk so he must have been very tired. So from on now that's what I am going to do. Besides, I have stopped running since I got him so I could certainly use the exercise again especially around the holidays. 

Oh I think he wants to go because he is bored or just up. He loves to lay in the grass and sit there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats on a successful night! My two toys both go the whole night (11 pm - 6 am) and they're 3 years and 6 months old. Cash was going through the whole night at 12 weeks (I lucked out). 

I recommend early dinner and lots of play/chew toys before bed.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SnickersPomapoo (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks Canishe. He has had 2 good nights so here is praying it continues. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Glad to hear you are making progress.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> I am lucky Swizzle slept through the night far earlier than that. Hopefully your puppy's bladder will mature soon.


Charlie and Edison do too. We sleep at 10.30-11.00pm, except Saturday.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Storm has slept through the night ever since I got him at 12 weeks... He has his dinner between 4.30 and 5pm... We go to bed around 8.30... He has water available until we go to bed... (he sleeps with me)... He generally goes for his last potty break around 7pm... He's just over 14 months old, and the easiest dog I ever had...


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Lene said:


> Storm has slept through the night ever since I got him at 12 weeks... He has his dinner between 4.30 and 5pm... We go to bed around 8.30... He has water available until we go to bed... (he sleeps with me)... He generally goes for his last potty break around 7pm... He's just over 14 months old, and the easiest dog I ever had...


Storm sounds like Charlie. I swear Charlie is potty trained in the womb and came out with an attached wee wee pad. LOL.


----------

